# Roof Re-Caulking Questions



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

When I inspected my roof the last time I had it out I noticed the caulking was getting cracks in it so I assume I need to re-caulk it. So do you scrape off the old caulk or do you just put new over the old? There is a ton of it in some places especially in the front. If you take off the old is there a easy to do it? How do you buy it, by the tube, gallon or maybe 5 gallon? Not sure how much I would need. I would think that buying it by the tube it could get pretty expensive. The Sun here in Northern is brutal already had to replace the holding tank vent covers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A little heat from a hair dryer or heat gun and a plastic scraper to remove the really thick stuff. Remember just a little heat is all you need, just enough to soften the caulk.

Use only Dicor self leveling caulk and get it be the tube for your caulking gun. I use about 1 tube a year doing normal maintenance.

If the caulk only has small splits and it is not too built up, then just wash the area and apply new over old.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> A little heat from a hair dryer or heat gun and a plastic scraper to remove the really thick stuff. Remember just a little heat is all you need, just enough to soften the caulk.
> 
> Use only Dicor self leveling caulk and get it be the tube for your caulking gun. I use about 1 tube a year doing normal maintenance.
> 
> If the caulk only has small splits and it is not too built up, then just wash the area and apply new over old.


Thanks Andy this is a big help.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

My local Keystone dealer recommended to only inspect and apply the self-leveling Dicor over the old (after cleaned ike Andy mentioned) 1 time per year. You only have to remove the old stuff: 1) If there is a major buildup and it has developed leaking, or, 2) The old is heavily damaged by the sun and is starting to develop major cracking.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky. Many on here(self included) have had leaks after only 1 year of not caulking. Just cracking is pretty good. As for the fix it's simple touch up like the others said. ---Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> A little heat from a hair dryer or heat gun and a plastic scraper to remove the really thick stuff. Remember just a little heat is all you need, just enough to soften the caulk.
> 
> Use only Dicor self leveling caulk and get it be the tube for your caulking gun. I use about 1 tube a year doing normal maintenance.
> 
> If the caulk only has small splits and it is not too built up, then just wash the area and apply new over old.


X2. Andy is spot on, as usual.

When putting new caulk over old, I like to take isopropyl alcohol on a cloth and clean the roof membrane and the old caulk, to make sure there are no residues on the surfaces before putting on the new. Let everything dry real well before applying the new caulk. And it should be above 60 degrees for several hours so that it can set up and adhere to everything.

Mike


----------

